# Genova , Italia



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7097/6948561570_cc8a4aa6b4_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7209/7094628961_b2f94c0aae_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7097/6948561570_cc8a4aa6b4_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7276/6948565328_a34a59b6d7_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7226/6948572734_ba3cc17336_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7200/7094638091_6a19947486_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7226/6948572734_ba3cc17336_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7202/6948583440_b8e5bce602_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7244/7094654389_a9e20ee010_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*A 180° panoramic view of new turistic port near Genoa International Airport*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2248/5700316253_516a47f969_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/4951474256_07a87741b4_z_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/Genova_vicoli.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://www.danielea.altervista.org/...les_genovapreromana/img/Chiesa S Stefano1.JPG


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, beautiful.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7218/7263232250_8963aa55a2_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8165/7263151626_43a73eb5a7_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8141/7260882428_9712a39793_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8010/7260875618_bc1ba48c02_b_d.jpg


----------



## Acosta (Jan 15, 2012)

Genova is great. Gorgeous pics.

PS.:



>


This is Malaga, Spain. Not Genova.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

ups sorry


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italia*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7078/7242758904_9708198642_b_d.jpg


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Bellissimo :lovethem:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for your comments


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magnificent photo...:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italia*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7054/6799933680_28fd6053e8_b_d.jpg


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

The beautiful city of Genova.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks Parisian Girl


----------



## Incoming_Zena05 (Apr 2, 2005)

underrated city.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes is a very underrated city , but is incredible amazing


----------



## Acosta (Jan 15, 2012)

>


Awesome building.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks acosta


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova tutta tetto. Macerie. Castelletto. por lonesome:cycler, en Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

I heard that people in Genova speak Croatian.
Is that truth?
I think it is true because all people I know from Genova speak Croatian. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

croatian in genova not , im from savona , italy and only speak italian and for sure dialects genovese ligure and monegasco 

croatian in italy not , italians speak croatian probably in istria


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm283/Nielsiej13/DSC01433.jpg


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice pics...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


IMG_0022 por Bandini Yuri, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova 14.10 por sbruzzone, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Hotel Bristol Palace - Genova por HotelBristolPalaceGenova, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


IMG_0009 por Bandini Yuri, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


IMG_0019 por Bandini Yuri, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Salone Nautico Genova 2011 por mauro_tj, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7113/7504074040_c9b12a8262_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Villa liberty in Corso Italia, Genova por Ornedra, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Piazza De Ferrari , Genova*


Piazza De Ferrari, Genova por klausbergheimer, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Il Matitone por Ganimede84, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Piazza...in rosa...... por La Anita2008, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova por Ganimede84, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


La città dal cielo 12 por Genova città digitale, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://img105.imageshack.us/img105/287/p4220008b9yz.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova - Corte Lambruschini 2 por A_Bittersweet_Life, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l489/goaspotters2911/genova/be5c6bd2.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


P1050437 por ricpast, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo82/GRINGO_ZD/Genova 2012/Genova04-01-2012_134.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo82/GRINGO_ZD/Genova 2012/Genova04-01-2012_154.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg599/RulloCompressore/provincia.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg599/RulloCompressore/bussnessd2.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova - Via XX Settembre 2 por A_Bittersweet_Life, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova - Via XX Settembre 3 por A_Bittersweet_Life, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


O "Arco do Triunfo" por Cid Monteiro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


080920 sbucando in via XX por santass, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5261/5583043242_e6a75c770b_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova De Ferrari metro fisheye 2011-06-09 135751_hdr_filtered por AnZanov, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6201/6136832564_afa480a2f8_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


cristallo e pietra (past & present) por nedualismineregole, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova - Via Brigata Liguria 2 por A_Bittersweet_Life, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova - Corte Lambruschini 4 por A_Bittersweet_Life, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


genova-via corsica por Roberto Narducci, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


241 - Genova - Via Garibaldi por MnGyver, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


067 06 25 Genova - Via di XX Settembre por Fredzurich, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


060 06 25 Genova - Via di San Lorezzo por Fredzurich, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


089 06 25 Genova - Via Ugo Foscolo por Fredzurich, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


033 06 25 Genova - Via San Luca por Fredzurich, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


029 06 25 Genova - Via San Lorenzo por Fredzurich, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


081 06 25 Genova - Via XX Settembre por Fredzurich, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


via balbi  por judylittle, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://www.ipi-spa.com/img/ricerca-immobili/complessi/torri-faro/big/torre-faro-14.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


genova-bivio via roma/via xxv aprile por Roberto Narducci, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Stazione di Genova Piazza Principe por Accidental Hedonist, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


09031700562casaregis por coundown, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Porticato di Via XX Settembre por Ganimede84, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


IMG_1268 por IK's World Trip, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Skyline genovese por jovimo83, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


bellum equorum (?) por laprocu, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova - Palazzo Tursi por Lorenzo X, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova - Palazzo a lato Chiesa por Sergio46, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova - Palazzo del centro por Sergio46, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


PALAZZO BIANCO por utrechtwillem, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


PALAZZO CICALA GENOVA por Besanopoli!, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova, palazzo Ducale por Mary Bru, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Palazzo di Piazza de Ferrari por ZoSo74, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Funicolì, funicolà por Marimita, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


East wing Palazzo Rosso por OlBrug, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Fresco on Palazzo San Giorgio por desatur8, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Next to San Lorenzo por desatur8, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...enova-IMG_2199.JPG/1280px-Genova-IMG_2199.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova dicembre 2008 (202) por sbotticelli2000, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova Natale 2008 (34) por sbotticelli2000, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://www.giusepperausa2.it/2009 ex vittoria, v. porta genova - lug.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/32/Genova-Castello_d'Albertis-ingresso_al_museo.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://www.danielea.altervista.org/...va/files_genovaXV-XVI/img/Palazzo Bianco1.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://www.online-utility.org/image...-DSCF7789.JPG/800px-Genova-Pegli-DSCF7789.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Panorama del centro storico e del porto di Genova por mferrando, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


#2001 #G8 #meeting #igersitalia #italia #italy #liguria #genova #genoa #belin #genovese #liguri #panorama #city #downtown #reflection #reflex #chiesa #church #view #NostraSignoraAssunta #SantaZita #nostalgia #amaro #miniatures #fd91 #mavica #oldstuff por Fernando Bianco / Casa Rosada, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova - Via Cairoli por VEGAFI, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8472/8136479658_869f68f7fb_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Municipio VI Marina di Sestri 13 por Genova città digitale, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Municipio VI Marina di Sestri 33 por Genova città digitale, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Municipio VI Marina di Sestri 39 por Genova città digitale, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Municipio VI Marina di Sestri 4 por Genova città digitale, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova. Museo Galata 1. Italia. 2006 por Andrea Sampietro - IMMAGinAZIONE, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Stazione Marittima Genova por george bharlem, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Campanile San Lorenzo Genova por george bharlem, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Stazione marittima por GenovaGerry, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


08080703656cruiseterm por coundown, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Definitely underrated!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes is one of the most underrated cities of italy


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely Genova...:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Porto di Genova - Terminal traghetti por aputridmind, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

13012102447castelletto por coundown, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Gênes / Genova, août 2004 - Palazzo di San Giorgio por cercamon, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Gênes / Genova - San Giorgio por cercamon, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Gênes / Genova - Chiesa del Gesù por cercamon, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Gênes / Genova, août 2004 por cercamon, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Gênes / Genova, août 2004 por cercamon, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

San Lorenzo Cathedral, Genova Italy (wide angle) por Ricardo Carreon, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4075/4788898417_2bd5b741a4_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-EvFlU8zP2..._R56ufew9w/s1600/P1030365-Genoa-skyline-2.jpg


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

GTP14233 (2) di Lorenzo Cerati, su Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> Gênes / Genova, août 2004 por cercamon, en Flickr



beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> Porto di Genova - Terminal traghetti por aputridmind, en Flickr


 
nice view of Genoa


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks guys :cheers2:


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Lovely man!!!!


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

chiesa San Siro Genova por sandros49, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8111/8499155061_33e9ccd676_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

IMG_5319 por Ruslіk, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Genoa, seen from Camogli. por simonlitton, en Flickr


----------



## zzuka (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## efren (Mar 19, 2004)

Genova: Aerial view from a flight Budapest-Madrid

Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia)


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

❤ Genova


----------

